# psu buying help as usual...



## mrcool63 (Dec 5, 2010)

myconfig is this

amd phenom ii x4 925-not oc'd
m4n68t-m
4gb ddr3 1600mhz corsair
seagate 500gb sata2 + hitachi 160gb sata + seagate 160gb sata + wd caviar black 500gb(in rma)
one cdrw
one dvdrw

i need a good psu within 3k. will probably buy radeon 6850 max later(when money comes). 
80+ is advisable


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 6, 2010)

Graphic card??

Corsair CX400W @ 2.7k
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.2k

EDIT : This will not be enough for 6850.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 6, 2010)

most probably will acquire a hd5750 in a few days. or else hd4850. will 400w be sufficient for 4 hdd's and 2 ide's and three fans along with the above mentioned graphics card?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 6, 2010)

Save some more and get corsair vx450w @ 3.7k

If 5750 then cx400w is sufficient.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 6, 2010)

if im up to that level is seasonic s12ii 520 better than the 450vx.
and whats the news about vx450 goin to be discontinued?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 6, 2010)

Vx450 is sufficient. U can look at seasonic but it will cost extra 500 bucks or so.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 6, 2010)

does corsair offer national or local warranty? how about coolermaster?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 6, 2010)

^^ national warranty. but as the failure rates of Corsair is way too less, no need to worry about service. 

COOLER MASTER TO BE AVOIDED.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 6, 2010)

budget is increased to 4.5k. best psu in that range please recommend


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 6, 2010)

Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4.2k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll repeat what Sam.Shab said. *Avoid Cooler Master PSUs.*


Ishu Gupta said:


> Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4.2k
> Corsair VX550W @ *4.8k*


TheITWares - SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W

TheITWares - CORSAIR 550W


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4.2k
> Corsair VX550W @ 4.5k



where do u get corsair for 4.5k?

what bout cm gx550 in that range


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

Can't find Corsair VX550 anywhere for 4.5k. It is available for 4.8k everywhere.

And we have said, avoid Cooler Master PSUs.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2010)

mrcool63 said:


> budget is increased to 4.5k. best psu in that range please recommend



by stretching ur budget or insanely bargaining with the shopkeeper , u can go for vx 550W @ 4.7k

or else
seasonic 520W @ 4.2k is enough for you(even if u go for hd 6870)

and if u r SURE that u wont go for a card more than HD 6850/5770 then u can also look out for corsair vx 450W @3.7k

and DONT go for cooler master PSUs
i have suffered TWICE


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 6, 2010)

VX550W is available for 4.75k online.
Though face 2 face C2C and CE quoted 4.5k.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> VX450W is available for 4.75k online.
> Though face 2 face C2C and CE quoted 4.5k.



either it is vx 550W
or the price is 3.5k


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 6, 2010)

as piyush stated im confused whether the typo was 550vx or 3.7k. clarify please. however isn't it better to invest in seasonic s12ii 520w instead of 450vx and how does seasonic compare to 550vx? how bout antec 500w earthpower?


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2010)

Corsair VX450 @ 3.7k [might be hard to find as it is discontinued now]
Seasonic S12II 520w @ 4.2k
Corsair VX550 @ 4.8k

Antec 500w Earthpower is Seasonic OEM.



mrcool63 said:


> how does seasonic compare to 550vx?


VX550 is slightly better and also slightly expensive. If you can extend, then it's well and good. Like Ishu Gupta said, VX550 might be available for 4.5k at some places.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 6, 2010)

how is this power supply
GlacialPower GP-AL650AA 650 W Power Supply
its reviewed by hardware secrets and they say it is dam good and it comes for 4.3k


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah sorry it was a typo. Meant to be VX550W.

GlacialPower is difficult to find. Has 2 year warranty compared to corsairs 5. I would stay off an unpopular product.
Also hard to get service.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2010)

There's also a cx430 model lurking from corsair. Should be better than a cx400.

By the way corsair has launched the GS600 @ 5.2K as an alternative to vx550. A forum member named Kumarmanish has got it with is rig consisting of i5 760 +6870. He quoted bangalore price from sp road.

But the vx ,tx series have 85% efficiency and come with a 5 year warranty & of course are tried and tested. The hx & ax series come with a whooping 7 year warranty!



*HAIL CORSAIR*


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2010)

mrcool63 said:


> how is this power supply
> GlacialPower GP-AL650AA 650 W Power Supply
> its reviewed by hardware secrets and they say it is dam good and it comes for 4.3k


I've heard it is reliable. Its OEM is CWT which is also the OEM of VX550. But you'll be better off going with a Seasonic or Corsair which we mentioned above, IMO.



vickybat said:


> There's also a cx430 model lurking from corsair. Should be better than a cx400.


It isn't better than CX400.



vickybat said:


> By the way corsair has launched the GS600 @ 5.2K as an alternative to vx550.


VX550 has better build quality than GS600.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 7, 2010)

is seasonic 5yr or 3yr warranty. can anyone tell me where i can get corsair in hyderabad??


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2010)

ico said:


> VX550 has better build quality than GS600.



How can you come to that conclusion?   All corsair products have rock solid build quality, so that will never be an issue.

imo its got almost the same build quality as that of a vx. vx series is tried and tested whereas gs series is very new.

But corsair claims them to be gaming psu's and they start from 600 all the way to 800 watts. Can't find a review though but at present, the vx550 is cheaper of the two.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 7, 2010)

CX430W isn't good. Most of its power is focused on the 12V rail. others are neglected.

I would recommend going for atleast VX450W.


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2010)

vickybat said:


> How can you come to that conclusion?   All corsair products have rock solid build quality, so that will never be an issue.
> 
> imo its got almost the same build quality as that of a vx. vx series is tried and tested whereas gs series is very new.
> 
> But corsair claims them to be gaming psu's and they start from 600 all the way to 800 watts. Can't find a review though but at present, the vx550 is cheaper of the two.


well, honestly I lurk around on many forums and I read this. However, both have similar efficiency. Both are CWT OEM but the VX series uses Japanese capacitors.

Funnily outside India, GS series is actually cheaper than the VX and TX counterparts.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2010)

ico said:


> well, honestly I lurk around on many forums and I read this. However, both have similar efficiency. Both are CWT OEM but the VX series uses Japanese capacitors.
> 
> Funnily outside India, GS series is actually cheaper than the VX and TX counterparts.




Yes but ultimately gs series is going to replace vx series and ax series will probably replace hx series in modular scenario. They are also planning a succesor to the legendary tx series.

So i guess the successors can be recommended.


----------



## ico (Dec 7, 2010)

mrcool63 said:


> is seasonic 5yr or 3yr warranty. can anyone tell me where i can get corsair in hyderabad??


Seasonic is 3 year warranty. No idea about Hyderabad.



vickybat said:


> So i guess the successors can be recommended.


The fact that Corsair is only offering 3 year warranty in GS series compared to the 5 year warranty of VX series tells me that GS is slightly inferior than VX.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 7, 2010)

guys guys guys u are confusing me even more than i was earlier... my budget went up to 5k now. it seems to be shooting up quite a lot!!..

best psu in that range and seasonic warranty, how is it? try to stick to 5k as much as possible please


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2010)

ico said:


> The fact that Corsair is only offering 3 year warranty in GS series compared to the 5 year warranty of VX series tells me that GS is slightly inferior than VX.




Only a proper review can clear all doubts regarding the gs series. I highly doubt corsair making bad psu's so the gs series performance is goin to be stellar just like the vx series its goin to replace. As far as warranty is concerned, seasonic also gives 3 year warranty on its psu's and they are quite good and infact are oem to corsair. So warranty doesn't exactly judge the quality of a psu.

@mrcool63

Since you budget is 5k now, grab a corsair vx550 when its still available. Stellar psu for about 4.7k.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 7, 2010)

dude i dont want to get something which will be phased out in less than a year... what do u think happened to the phenom 925?? any other thing available man?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2010)

mrcool63 said:


> dude i dont want to get something which will be phased out in less than a year... what do u think happened to the phenom 925?? any other thing available man?




Buddy the name is enough i.e *CORSAIR*. Doesn't really matter if it will be phased out or not cause you still get that superb 5 year guarantee. Corsair psu's rarely ( very rarely) gets damaged or in other words the build quality is nothin less than stellar.

Even if your system gets outdated or somethin goes wrong, your psu will still deliver all the juices.

Trust me and grab the vx550 when its still available as its *ONE HELL OF A PSU*  & that too *ROCKSOLID*.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 7, 2010)

thanks man. one last question. antec eartwatt 650w is in the same price range but is readily available here(as opposed to corsair which has to be brought online). do u recommend i buy that instead?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 7, 2010)

Go for vx550 and you will never regret. Antec doesn't offer a 5 year guarantee and its below corsair.The vx550 is also an underrated psu so it can deliver beyond 550 watts. Order online from smc international.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 7, 2010)

will do thanks for clearing stuff up.


----------

